# I Shouldn't Be Alive.



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Aired Friday night story of Ken Wilson survived who was over 19 days lost in the Cozumel jungle with no food or water. Was this on the Island of Cozumel? On google it appears the largest part of the jungle without crossing a road would be about 5 miles x 11 miles. So one when lost really do just go around in circles.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone stupid enough to be "lost" on Cozumel should have been left there. I do not see how it is possible to get lost on an island so small and 2/3 of the island is bare of any trees. The only forrest is on the end of the island where the mian ruins are. Most of that area is a government preserve and the area is full of tourist and park personell all the time.

I did not watch the show but are you sure it was Cozumel?? Does not sound possible to me unless the guy was blind, deaf and had no arms or legs!


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

90% of the population couldn't find their way out of a zoo.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

driftwood2 said:


> Aired Friday night story of Ken Wilson survived who was over 19 days lost in the Cozumel jungle with no food or water.


this can't be true. there aren't any "jungles" on cozumel island.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Really?


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe he should stick to diving/water


-mac-


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Really?


if you got lost on cozumel island in the "jungle" for *19 days*, i'm sorry, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

reminds me of:

Once ... in the wilds of Afghanistan, I lost my corkscrew, 
and we were forced to live on nothing but food and water for 
days.
-- W. C. Fields, "My Little Chickadee"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you got lost on cozumel island in the "jungle" for *19 days*, i'm sorry, you're just an idiot.


I could believe 19 hours.

but not 19 days.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds like he was lost in a 19 day Peyote induced trip...Just don't get how anyone could get lost anywhere in Cozumel...that's just crazy!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just trying to score some stupid reality show money and looks like he did but then again looking at whats walking around out there does not surprise me there are some that stupid


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hopefully, he can't reproduce. What a DA.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> hopefully, he can't reproduce. What a DA.


looks like he's old enough - I'd bet he's already pee'd in the gene pool.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like one hell of an excuse to the boss, for a 3 week bender with an island girl and booze. Plus get to get paid for the "reality" tv story.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

LMFAO "jungle" of Cozumel LOLZ that "jungle" is probably man made. oh LOL walk in a straight line should take about 2 hours to walk from one side of the island to the other.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Lost in a Walkin Closet


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one of his legs is prob. shorter


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking...walk one direction ond dont stop until you hit water then stop for a margarita and a taco and ask someone to use their cell


-mac-


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

He probably met some hot little latina on the tour...hooked up with her, and showed up 19 days later with that story so his Wife wouldn't kill him


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I think he was actually on the mainland and not Cozumel. There is only 1 ruin on Cozumel and it's down by the lighthouse - if I remember correctly - tequila was involved.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The Mayan Ruin tour is up by the road towards the top of the island. The road that crosses from one side to the other. Kinda close to the Tequila Factory. 

Down by the Lighthouse is some Mayan stuff, like the little structure that warned them of hurricanes back then. But that area is mainly the Alligators and wildlife stuff. 

We just did the Jeep Tour there in October. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being lost in cozumel for almost a month...he'll of a vacation if you ask me...


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> He probably met some hot little latina on the tour...hooked up with her, and showed up 19 days later with that story so his Wife wouldn't kill him


LOL....I wish I could get lost for 19 days in Cozumel:dance: no :help:needed


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Never heard the year this took place. How much jungle would have been there 40 year ago? Still 5-6 miles across unbelievable, seems he would be able to hear vehicles or see night lights. I'm thinking possibly there is a jungle on the mainland call Cozumel but google didn't come up with anything. Surly, the producer would have thoroughly investigated it before airing it.

Maybe he stumbled into a patch of organic mushrooms with a native and needed an alibi?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was lost in Cozumel. After renting scooters to ride around the Island we stopped at 9 different bars for refreshments. The scooter rental was in downtown and those dang streets are all one way east or west. It took an hr. to get the scooter back when we were done. We just kept going in circles around the rental place. Then we had another refreshment at the ferry landing "Fat Tuesdays". I needed a bicycle rickshaw to get back to the hotel on the mainland. Frightening I tell you.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe what he really did was hide for 19 days.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Come on folks go around to the east side by the dump and go back in there. I tell ya there are jungle on Cozumel. I used to say I wonder how any explorers got through that stuff. Go back (south) near the other town on Cozumel, where they have the bull fights I am having a brain freeze rite now and caint remember the town's name. Big parties down there on Cinco De Mayo. Some folks dont even know there are two towns on Cozumel. Plenty jungle down that way. Now being lost 19 days, you would have to try hard to do that.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

*Me too*

I got lost for a couple of hours at Senor Frog's


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I walked down the beach a few miles after being at "coco bongo" and "the one" in cancun all night and came across some natives with a bunch of dos equis, mescaline and bamboo flutes. We sll know where it went from there! The One is a very awesome "club" where there are lots of friendly women


-mac-


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

portalto said:


> I think he was actually on the mainland and not Cozumel.


that's possible. i once took a bus from cancun to merida, and it was pretty much a jungle outside of my window for the entire 4-hour ride.

that was quite a memorable experience. at one point in the trip, we even had a goat on the bus.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

just one goat? no chickens?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

actually, there were some chickens, too. 

occasionaly, the bus driver would stop out in the middle of nowhere - and i do mean nowhere - and pick up a small group of 2-4 workmen carrying machetes. i never was quite sure what that was all about.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

bocephus said:


> he probably met some hot little latina on the tour...hooked up with her, and showed up 19 days later with that story so his wife wouldn't kill him


x2.. You used that one too, hunh

lol


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Boo*

Thanks all, this was a very entertaining thread. Nevertheless, it reminds me of all the time's that I've felt being a dumb a^% when I've been lost in the woods. Thank goodness for the gps, but don't risk your life on one.

If there was ever one fact in life, it's that you need no training on getting lost in the woods, I'm not talking about getting lost on 10 or 20k acres, you can always find a fence to follow your way out, lol and it's a different story when your lost in grizzly country and trip across a stump of bear stuff. lol

Sweet dreams...


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the reason I think every boy and girl for that matter should take part in a scout program. I learned how to hunt and track and navigate from my pop. But I had formal land nav in the scouts. 


V/R
J


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> that's possible. i once took a bus from cancun to merida, and it was pretty much a jungle outside of my window for the entire 4-hour ride.
> 
> that was quite a memorable experience. at one point in the trip, we even had a goat on the bus.


A goat? Did you need a date or what?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Charlie San Miguel is the large town where the only gas station is on the road that splits the island...can't remember the road name.

El Cedral is the small town on the south end of the island.

And yes there is plenty of jungle on Cozumel and every bit of it is full of mosquitoes too.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TH

El Cedral yes thats other town. Heck they have staions all over the place now _I_ have been told. No longer just one station. New highway around ost of the way too..


----------

